
DyNet – Dynamic neural network library - maxt
https://github.com/clab/dynet
======
syllogism
Missing context from the README: This library has powered most of CMU's NLP
papers for the last year or so. During that period, the group has been
enormously successful. For example, here are the papers on which Chris Dyer is
a co-author:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~cdyer/pubs.html](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~cdyer/pubs.html)

------
wodenokoto
This network has gone under the confusing name CNN as it is a neural network
framework implemented in C++

It recently changed name, which I believe prompts this submission.

It has powered a number of NLP research papers and projects.

It has some really interesting features in terms of how data can flow through
the graph, as you can dynamically restructure the graph for each datapoint. I
assume that is why they've gone with dynet.

~~~
eveningcoffee
I am wondering what do they mean by " _works well with networks that have
dynamic structures that change for every training instance_ ".

Can somebody explain why it could be useful and point towards some use case?

I checked the only currently given example
[https://github.com/clab/dynet/blob/master/doc/tutorial.md](https://github.com/clab/dynet/blob/master/doc/tutorial.md)
and it seems to be just a very simple neural network.

Their papers indicate that their main interest is in textual models that is a
bit different from the main focus of my interest.

------
vanous
Be aware, there is existing DyNet protocol in Dynalite systems:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynalite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynalite)

